# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Zaparcie i biegunka równocześnie?

## SkromnyLatarnik

5 dni temu dostałem gorączki i bólu głowy. Utrzymywały się przez kolejne dwa dni, miałem jadłowstręt (jadłem bardzo mało), leczyłem się objawowo (Polopiryna S/Fervex). Zaczął się "kurczowy" ból brzucha. Wkrótce potem minęła gorączka i  ból głowy , wrócił apetyt. Do bólu brzucha doszła biegunka i duża ilość gazów. Tak jest do teraz. Niepokoi mnie fakt, że przy każdej wizycie w WC mam uczucie niepełnego wypróżnienia, co bardziej sugeruje chyba zaparcie... Czy możliwa jest biegunka i zaparcie jednocześnie? Co zrobić w tej sytuacji?

----------


## Patryk86

Jednocześnie nie, ale już naprzemienne tak. Uczucie niepełnego wypróżnienia nie ma nic wspólnego z zaparciem, ale ze stanem spastycznym okrężnicy. Infekcje bakteryjne i wirusowe mogą powodować biegunki, ponieważ wirusy i bakterie atakujące drogi oddechowe mają powinowactwo także do nabłonka jelitowego. Dlatego przez kilka dni można stosować No-spę i probiotyk, a jeżeli objawy po tym czasie nie ustąpią, należy udać się do lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Popieram, dobrze jest wziąć coś rozkurczowego i probiotyki, jeśli nie przejdzie to rzeczywiście najlepiej pójść do lekarza.

----------


## SkromnyLatarnik

Bardzo wam dziękuję, objawy ustąpiły, choć No-spy nie brałem, bo ból brzucha przeszedł w dzień napisania posta, pozostała tylko biegunka. Nie jestem pewien, czy minęło uczucie niepełnego wypróżnienia - czy ten objaw sam w sobie jest groźny?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

chyba nie jest to groźne ale jeśli będzie się długo utrzymywało to warto jednak pójść do lekarza. Na biegunkę dobry jest acidolac, dicoflor, ale trzeba brać przynajmniej kilka dni, nawet jak biegunka ustąpi

----------


## monnka

Najlepiej właśnie probiotyk brać przez dłuższy czas, wtedy są najlepsze efekty. Ja akurat w apteczce mam zawsze acidolac.

----------


## SkromnyLatarnik

Bardzo dziękuję raz jeszcze - wydaje mi się, że jest już całkiem po staremu  :Smile:  u mnie używanym probiotykiem jest Lacidofil.

----------


## havvena

U nas zawsze sprawdza się Acidolac, juz od dawana dawna tylko ten kupuję, plus kolejny to to że nie muszę trzymać go w lodówce, w podróży juz nie raz pomógł.

----------


## liannka

Moje dzieci tez go lubią, te misio tabletki smakują im najbardziej. Te w saszetce też jadły, kiedy dodałam im do jakiegoś deseru.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To dobrze, że już jest lepiej  :Smile:  probiotyki jednak sporo mogą pomóc przy takich problemach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

też biorę probiotyk, bo leczę się antybiotykiem, nie ma problemów z brzuchem, przy częstych wypróżnieniach dobrze jest uzupełniać składniki mineralne np. pijąc orsalit rozpuszczony w wodzie i generalnie woda do picia, żeby się nie odwodnić, generalnie zauważyłam, że grypa żołądkowa panuje

----------


## colpia

Probiotyki regulują pracę jelit, najlepsze efekty są wtedy kiedy bierzemy je systematycznie przez dłuższy okres.

----------


## magla2

Trzeba je pobrać przez dłuższy czas, najlepiej nawet do kilku tygodni, dzieciom na biegunkę podaję acidolac w formie misi, sobie w proszku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miśki są niezłe, sama kiedyś podjadłam dziecku jak mnie jelitówka złapała, smakują jak biała czekolada, przynajmniej te które ja próbowałam.

----------


## amaturka

Ja ich nie podjadałam ale wystarczy mi, że moim dzieciom smakuje  :Smile:

----------


## tamana

Probiotyki to właśnie takie cenne, dobre bakterie, które pomagają i na te i na te dolegliwości. Zawsze staram sie mieć je w domowej aptece, pomogły nie raz a szczególnie moim dzieciaczkom.

----------


## Małgośkataka

Zawsze staram się rozprawić z zaparciami domowymi sposobami,herbaty ziołowe,jabłko albo gruszka na czczo.Dziecku czasem podaje dicopeg junior,działa szybko i łagodnie.Mi jeszcze pomaga kawa z papierosem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a ja właśnie przeżyłam horror. Ni stąd, ni zowąd nagle zaczął mnie strasznie boleć brzuch, aż zgięłam się w pół, miałam straszne skurcze i słabo mi się zrobiło. Pół godziny siedziałam na toalecie i wymęczyłam dość sporo kału, a potem od razu było rozwolnienie.. jakaś masakra... teraz dochodzę do siebie -brzuch mnie dalej boli, ale już mniej, znośnie. Nie wiem co to jest..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam tak często podczas okresu na przemian biegunkę i zaparcia, czuję się jak na karuzeli. Trudno się żyje, najchętniej zostałabym wtedy w domu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

znam to, trudno wyjść z domu, pakuję w siebie tonę leków, ale jak na razie w miarę pomaga mi nospa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na zaparcia u dorosłych to wam polecam dicopeg. Powiem , że dawałam swojemu dziecku ten lek i bardzo szybko jej pomagał.. Nie rozleniwia jelit a to na prawdę duży plus bo możesz po zaparciach normalnie funkcjonowac.

----------


## eRzecznikNoSpa

> znam to, trudno wyjść z domu, pakuję w siebie tonę leków, ale jak na razie w miarę pomaga mi nospa


Szanowna Pani, 
lek No-Spa przeznaczony jest na różne bóle brzucha. Znajduje zastosowanie jako leczenie wspomagające w stanach skurczowych mięśni gładkich przewodu pokarmowego tj. chorobie wrzodowej żołądka i dwunastnicy, zapaleniu żołądka, zapaleniu jelit, zapaleniu okrężnicy, stanach skurczowych  wpustu i odźwiernika żołądka, zespole jelita drażliwego jelita grubego, zaparciach na tle spastycznym i wzdęciach jelit oraz zapaleniu trzustki. W razie wątpliwości proszę skontaktować się z lekarzem.

----------


## eRzecznikNoSpa

Witam, informuję, iż lek No-Spa przeznaczony jest na różne bóle brzucha. Znajduje zastosowanie jako leczenie wspomagające w stanach skurczowych mięśni gładkich przewodu pokarmowego tj. chorobie wrzodowej żołądka i dwunastnicy, zapaleniu żołądka, zapaleniu jelit, zapaleniu okrężnicy, stanach skurczowych  wpustu i odźwiernika żołądka, zespole jelita drażliwego jelita grubego, zaparciach na tle spastycznym i wzdęciach jelit oraz zapaleniu trzustki. W razie wątpliwości proszę skontaktować się z lekarzem.

----------


## morświnkowa

Biegunka i zaparcie - to tak nie działa. Ale biegunka i uczucie niepełnego wypróżnienia już tak, szczególnie przy różnych schodzeniach układu pokarmowego, w tym zespole jelita drażliwego. Wtedy też często pojawiają się wzdęcia i bóle brzucha. W takich przypadkach warto dbać o prawidłową dietę i łykać codziennie 2 kapsułki debutiru, który poprawia motorykę jelit i zwiększa wchłanianie wody w jelicie grubym, więc biegunki nie są tak częste.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też kiedyś miałam taką sytuację. Miałam raz biegunkę, raz zaparcia. Przyjaciółka mi poleciła trilac dosyć szybko mi pomógł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

aż tak dziwnie nie miałam, ja mam albo zaparcia albo biegunkę to przez zespół jelita wrażliwego...  a może kup sobie preparat intesta, szybko i rewelacyjnie działa i co najważniejsze juz po kilku tabletkach czuć ogromna ulgę  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja polecam trilac w przypadku takich problemów u mnie zawsze działa.

----------


## ANula9

U mnie bardzo często pojawiały się zaparcia, biegunki, wzdęcia i bóle brzucha, przez wiele miesięcy. I po zrobieniu kilku badań okazało się, że cierpię na zespół jelita drażliwego. Zmieniłam więc dietę, nie piję kawy, mocnej herbaty, ale sporo wody. Staram się mniej stresować i codziennie łykam debutir z maślanem sodu w kapsułkach. I muszę przyznać, że poprawa jest bardzo duża, jelita lepiej pracują, brzuch mnie nie boli, zaczęłam w końcu normalnie funkcjonować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> U mnie bardzo często pojawiały się zaparcia, biegunki, wzdęcia i bóle brzucha, przez wiele miesięcy. I po zrobieniu kilku badań okazało się, że cierpię na zespół jelita drażliwego. Zmieniłam więc dietę, nie piję kawy, mocnej herbaty, ale sporo wody. Staram się mniej stresować i codziennie łykam debutir z maślanem sodu w kapsułkach. I muszę przyznać, że poprawa jest bardzo duża, jelita lepiej pracują, brzuch mnie nie boli, zaczęłam w końcu normalnie funkcjonować.


po jakim czasie od brania lekow byla poprawa?

----------


## darioK

Hej, ja choruję na zespół jelita drażliwego i ma postać wieloobjawową. Biegunki i zaparcia na zmianę. Oprócz leków pomaga mi dieta. Niestety każdy różnie reaguje na poszczególne produkty. Tylko dieta eliminacyjna i dokładne obserwowanie swoich objawów. Jak szkodzi - wyrzucamy taki produkt a po jakimś czasie próbujemy go wprowadzać. Najlepiej sobie wszystko zapisywać. Trwa to trochę długo ale jest skuteczne. I do tego obowiązkowo probiotyk, na prawidłową mikroflorę jelit. U mnie świetnie sprawdza się Biopron, z 9 szczepami żywych bakterii. Gdy mnie męczą biegunki biorę ten z dodatkiem drożdży s.boulardii. świetnie radzą sobie z biegunkami. Poprawę już widać po paru dniach

----------


## LenkaK

Hej, u mnie też ZJD z biegunkami. Kolonoskopia ok, badania ok, a biegunki męczyły mnie, nawet 2-3 razy dziennie. Mnie też pomógł Biopron z drożdżami. Biegunki znacznie zmniejszyły się już po paru dniach, a teraz, po kilku tygodniach stosowania, są okazjonalne. To duża ulga. I pozbyłam się tego okropnego burczenia w brzuchu. Chyba jelita nareszcie zaczęły dobrze pracować

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak sa takie problemy ze zaparcia i biegunka jednoczesćnie to najlepiej intesta na to pomaga, kupić i stosować przez kilka tygodni, efekty gwarantowane, bo pamiętam jak ja miałam tez problemy, ale wszystko ładnie minęło  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja bym zaczęła od zmian w diecie, weryfikacji szkodliwych produktów. Wprowadziłabym dobrej jakości probiotyki, które na bank ukoją jelita. Jeśli problem się utrzymuje proponuję debutir. Mi bardzo pomógł, kiedy biegunki i wzdęcia uprzykrzały mi życie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powiem ci, że idąc do apteki naprawdę nie wiesz, który probiotyk masz wybrać, tyle tego jest. Jak dla mnie debutir jest skuteczniejszy, ponieważ leczy. Probiotyki działają na linii obrony, ale nie załatwią sprawy nadwrażliwości jelit.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Słuchajcie , ja biorę debutir dwa razy dziennie, zgodnie ze wskazaniami. Tylko, tak realnie ile sugerujecie, że trzeba go brać. Miesiąc? Czy dłużej ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zależy jakie masz objawy i co leczysz. Przy drażliwym jelicie lepiej pobrać troszkę dłużej, mówię z własnego doświadczenia. Przy kłopotach z wzdęciami, wydaje mi się, że miesiąc wystarczy. Zawszy możesz podpytać swojego lekarza. Najważniejsze jest jednak, że lek jest naprawdę bardzo skuteczny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W takim razie, zrobię sobie dłuższą kurację debutirem. Czytałam, że to jelita są odpowiedzialne za odporność organizmu. Jeśli nie są szczelne, lub są nadwrażliwe, cierpi cały organizm. Lekarze, często traktują problem zdawkowo i wrzucają każdego w jeden schemat. Dlatego pytam osób, które już się leczyły i mają większe doświadczenie.

----------


## amikami

ja maslan sodu - akurat w moim przypadku inteste - przyjmuje 2 razy dziennie przez caly czas. I dopiero w zestawie z odpowiednia dieta i probiotykami udalo sie IBS opanowac. No wiadomo, trzeba tez bardzo pilnowac tego, co sie je - ja diete stworzylam wlasciwie metoda prob i bledow. No i tak jak mowi kolezanka wyzej - od jelit bierze sie wiele innych chorob, wiec naprawde trzeba uwazac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja od dwóch tygodni jestem na debutirze. Stwierdziłam, że kupię coś sprawdzonego przez inne osoby, z tymi samymi dolegliwościami. Nie chcę eksperymentować, skoro są przetestowane leki.

----------


## kumatka

Jedno i drugie to te same skladniki aktywne  :Smile:  Maslan sodu. Roznia sie tylko tym, ze intesta ma innowacyjna formułe kontrolowanego uwalniania preparatu dzieki czemu substancja trafia dokladnie tam gdzie powinna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wychodzę z założenia, że skoro nie biegam do wc i nie lecą mi krople potu przy silnym skurczu, to znaczy, że lek jest dobrze dobrany . Nie będę się zagłębiać w tajniki farmakologii, dla mnie lek ma być po prostu skuteczny. Jeśli pomaga, to nie będę go zmieniać. Nie ważne co jest na topie, tylko to co sprawdza się własnie mi.

----------

